# tests and results



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I had my endoscopy and colonoscomy two weeks ago. Reading about the tests here helped me be prepared. The tests were the easy part - a little shot in the IV and I was out until it was all over!For prep, my doctor does magnesium caltrate (laxative) and nulytely the day before. You also are supposed to do a liquid diet the day before. No milk products, or red coloring, but all the soda, juice, broth, jello and fun things like that. The salty sprite taste of the caltrate followed by my choice of lemon/lime nulytely was horrible but you get through it. I was feeling pretty bad at midnight the night before, but the procedure was really easy.Polyps in the colon and stomach were removed and biopsies in colon, intestines and stomach were done. The biopsies showed nothing.The problem is I have major stomach pain and no answers! The doc said even my CT scan showed my stomach to be inflammed. All he wants to do is give me medication for acid reflux which I have been on for years. My stomach hurts so bad that it hurts to touch...stabbing, agonizing pain that is not affected by diet, no worse when I have reflux problems, and can pop up out of nowhere. Does anyone have any suggestions? any questions that I should follow up with at the doctors? Oh, by the way...the only pain I had after the tests were gas pains and some discomfort (no worse than what I had to begin with) I assume from where the polyps were removed.Paige


----------

